# Guessing game! how old?



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

wanna play a little game.
guess the horses age? whoever guesses correctly gets to post a picture for the next person to guess.

This is Charlie. how old is he?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thirteen?


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Thirteen?


haha nooopeee


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

6 or 7?


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Arksly said:


> 6 or 7?


wayyy off


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

ooooo. I'm really bad... 24?


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I'm going with 12.


----------



## skypheonix (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmmm 18


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

sixteen


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Arksly said:


> ooooo. I'm really bad... 24?





dressagebelle said:


> I'm going with 12.


nopee andd nopee  hehehe


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

skypheonix said:


> Hmmm 18





AQHA13 said:


> sixteen


not bad but not quite


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

nineteen


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

umm 22?


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

AQHA13 said:


> nineteen





xXEventerXx said:


> umm 22?


soo close


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Is he 17?


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

twenty


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Arksly said:


> Is he 17?


noo


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

23????


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

AQHA13 said:


> twenty


yess!


----------



## skypheonix (Dec 17, 2010)

Looking good for his age such a young face I think


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

woot woot! He definitely doesn't look that old! Good job with him! 
I'll go find a pic....


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

AQHA13 said:


> woot woot! He definitely doesn't look that old! Good job with him!
> I'll go find a pic....


well done  haha thank you  he doesnt act it either lol


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

This is Janachec.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

is he 18???


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

ahh im gonna fail miserably... 28?


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Twenty-five


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

18: nope

28: nope, but in the closer vicinity


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

25: nope


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

hmmm...30?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

is he 26


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

or 32???


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

30: no


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

xXEventerXx said:


> or 32???


Yes!! He was 32 when I took these.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

hmmm 27


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

awww bless  hes a cutiee


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Eventer, since you got it right, are you gonna post a pic? hint hint


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone wanna guess Arthur? (no cheating by going to my barn ;-))










....Formally announcing this is Lacey's new boyfriend ;-)


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

nine.?


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

hmm... I remember you saying he was older.... 23?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha yep, 23. Looks great IMO


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Dang, he looks really good too! He still looks so well muscled and fit, I just assumed he was younger.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha, no one who sees him believes he's really a senior!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll let AQHA post a pic, cause chances are I'll post it and then forget to ever check back... lol


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

i was gunna post a pic i was just looking for one


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Can I have a turn?

This is Penny


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

hmmm...im gonna say 16?


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Nope


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

am i close? lol 18?


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

No again, and not really


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

**** lol ummm...24?


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Nope  Getting closer though.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

oooh. 26?


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I'm saying 30.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

27 ?


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Equiniphile got it  In this pic she is 27, taken last January.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ooh sweet, she looks good!  I'll post one of my other guys, hang on....


----------



## skypheonix (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow she looks amazing for her age I want to put a pic on to do it bit for some reason it won't let me


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This might be a hard one ;-)


----------



## skypheonix (Dec 17, 2010)

Oooh gosh err 2


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmmm, hard to tell with the fuzz, maybe 3?


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

urmm...3? :s


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

ok someone already said 3..uhm 1? lol >.<


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hint : Less than a year old ;-)


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

hmm 10 months??


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Nope....


----------



## skypheonix (Dec 17, 2010)

6 months


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

3-4 months


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

8 months?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Nope, nope nope.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's another pic of him if it helps, taken on the same day ;-)


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

11 months?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

7 months?


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Two months?


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

3 or 4 months?


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Scratch my last post, 5 months?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

4 months??


----------



## Soul (Nov 23, 2010)

11 months?


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

One years old?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

9 months?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Seven months is correct, Arksly's right! The Amish breeder didn't keep track of his exact birthday; I just know we bought him as a 10-week old on July 18th, so he was probably born around May 18th, which makes him 7 months old today


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Guess this girl!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Seven?


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

is she 13...


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Nope neither =)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

seventeen


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Nope not that old


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What are you talkin' about, that's not old! 
twelve?


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

is she 8...


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thirteen?


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

what happened to my answer is she 8...


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

sorry I saw it....


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

15? 
5?
12?


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Nobody has it yet


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Is she 6?


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Nope but kinda close !


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

is he 7? 
or maybe
4?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

How about 9?


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> How about 9?


She is 9! =D


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Alright guys try this one. I'll give you 2 pics.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

16? 17? I remember you said his age somewhere....


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

im gonna try, 15? or 18?


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Is he twelve? Thirteen?


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

is he 14?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I thought the person who guessed right got to post a picture?

Whatever, umm how about 19?


----------

